# Need some info on Australian music business situation



## Sergey Molchanov (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello, everyone!

I would like to know if there are real music perspectives in the country. As far as the country is situated in a little isolation, a number of issues came to me.

My main questions are like that. Do well known local bands get paid enough if they tour Australia only? How many tourable cities there are in Australia? And in general, are people interested in the local scene? Are there any strong labels, booking agencies in the country?

I know that people from the US and EU are fond of Australian rock bands. I am from Russia, we have a pityfull situation in here with music business. I wish that I would change my place of living for Australia, gather a band here and start touring and promoting all that. But you know, I have to be sure that if I am good enough, my efforts won't be in vain. They are in Russia.

Thanks for any reply. Hope you all people are fine.

Best wishes
Sergey


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sergey Molchanov said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I would like to know if there are real music perspectives in the country. As far as the country is situated in a little isolation, a number of issues came to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Sergey and welcome to the forum.
We do have quite a vibrant music scene that is mainly based around our Capital Cities, Sydney and Melbourne being the largest and more bands, many starting off by getting gigs in local pubs.

Like all forms of artists, it is quite possible that band members can have other work when they start off as main playing nights out are Friday to Sunday.
If they find they are good, get a good following etc. and have plenty of work they may decide to go full time into music and then recording music and getting media coverage would just increase their exposure and that is probably a preliminary step to having a successful tour which various groups and solo artists do from time to time and they'll play at quite a few larger regional cities as well as Capital Cities.

In addition to Rock, Country Music is very popular and there are quite a few Country or Folk Music festivals about the country as well as Rock Music Festivals and special events like BIG DAY OUT 2010 - Music Festival - Auckland, Gold Coast, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth

So one way or another you could say that there is a good local scene, whether it be the locals enjoying regular bands at their local pubs or even going to see ones that have become more well known.
You usually find that the festivals and special events are quickly sold out.

I do not think we have ever had a Russian group tour here and with the right kind of promotion it could certainly get attention with a " back in the USSR " flavour.

Can't help you as far as labels, agents or promoters as just not my scene but do a google on Music Agents or Promoters and you'll likely find a few online references.
And best thing for you to do is to get together a Video Clip to send to a few agents for the idea of touring.

You might even want to include parts of Asia in a tour and I reckon you would be a great hit in Vietnam and even be able to do some songs in Russian as the Vietnamese learnt Russian as a second language for many years.

Asia could be a good leaping off platform for a tour as it is a cheap region in which to travel and maybe you even get some Asian female chorus singers and/or a lead singer which could add to stage presentation and there are many Asians in Australia and it could widen your appeal.

Visa and embassy information for all countries - Projectvisa.com you will find is a useful site when you are ready for looking at various country visa requirements.

Good Luck and if you need some help with planning, let me know.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice post. The music of Australia is the music produced in the area of, on the subject of, or by the people of modern Australia, including its preceding Indigenous and colonial societies. Music Australia 1.0 was successfully launched in March 2005 with a wide and substantial range of content from major and minor contributing institutions. Soon after release the service faced more challenges and changes, motivated by the need for sustainability amidst rapidly changing digital information business models and in response to external demands and user feedback.


----------

